# More 2018 eMTB Reviews!



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

More 2018 eMTB Reviews!






Interesting details in their comparison. Be sure to watch whole video.

Enjoy!

Catfish ...


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

Fun times ahead!


----------

